# Android oder iOS? Neues Smartphone gesucht.



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

Ich suche momentan einen Ersatz für mein iPhone 4 (ohne S!), da es mir momentan einfach zu lange dauert, bis (hauseigene) Apps (wie "Einstellungen" ) geöffnet sind etc.
512 MB RAM sind halt nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Eigentlich bin ich mit iOS zufrieden, habe es kostenlos bekommen , jedoch wäre ich auch bereit den Androiden (oder sogar Windows ?) Markt zu betreten.
Momentan habe ich zwei Kandidaten im Auge:
1. ASUS PadFone A86 16GB ohne Tablet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2. Apple iPhone 5S

Mein Kumpel hat ein 5S und das gefällt mir ganz gut, aber was mich abschreckt, ist der hohe Preis und die grässliche Bildschirmauflösung (Quelle: Geizhals) von nur 1136x640 Pixel.
Das ASUS gefällt mir vom Design her, als einzigstes Android-Gerät gut und leistungsmäßig ist es besser als das (alte) HTC ONE (Prozi, Graka...) und hat 1080p sowie einen 5" Bildschirm. 

Einsatzbereich: (absteigende Wichtigkeit)
Youtube (deshalb 1080p)
Internet (PCGH )
Spiele (ab und zu)

Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. empfehlt ihr mir?

Grüße Matze


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

Wenn du mit dem iPhone zufrieden bist, wieso wechseln?


----------



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Ich habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt, ich bin im Prinzip mit dem Betriebssystem zufrieden, aber es (das iPhone) ist langsam und ich will endlich 1080p Youtube.  Außerdem einen größeren Bildschirm.


----------



## Leandros (21. März 2014)

iOS ist nicht langsam auf meinem 5s. 
1080p screen hat ungefähr null Sinn. 

Was willst du ausgeben? Gibt mehrere gute Android phones, z.B Nexus 5 (ca. 350€) oder Oppo Find7 (ca. 600€)


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2014)

Ich würde mich mit dem 4er noch etwas rumquälen und auf das 6er warten. Dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Wenn das 6er rauskommt, kostet das wieder 7-800€; das ist mir zuviel.
Als Android dachte ich an ASUS PadFone A86 16GB ohne Tablet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber die Nexus schau ich auch mal an.

Das Nexus gefällt mir auch. Ist schon günstig.



Leandros schrieb:


> 1080p screen hat ungefähr null Sinn.


 
Why?


----------



## Gysi1901 (21. März 2014)

Retina-Display mit "grässliche[r] Bildschirmauflösung"? 
Es spricht wenig gegen und viel für das Nexus.


----------



## ColorMe (21. März 2014)

> Wenn das 6er rauskommt, kostet das wieder 7-800€; das ist mir zuviel.



Genau soviel wie jetzt das 5s...
Hast du denn im Laufe der Jahre überhaupt keine Apps gekauft, so das du auf das Apple Ökosystem so einfach verzichten kannst? Sonst kostet das ja auch wieder Geld.

Aber meine Vorschläge:

*iOS:* iPhone5s oder C
*Android:* Nexus 5 oder 4 (das Oppo gibt es noch nichtmal auf dem europäischen Markt, daher bisher keine Alternative)
*Windows Phone:* Lumia 1520/1320 (Phablets), 1020 (wenn Kamera wichtig) oder 925 wenn es Alu sein soll



> ist der hohe Preis und die grässliche Bildschirmauflösung


 Pixeldichte hat sich beim 5S nicht wirklich geändert.


----------



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Das iPhone 5s kostet momentan 580€.
Meine einzigste App ist Youtube.

Danke für deine Vorschläge. Schaue ich gleich mal an.


----------



## ColorMe (21. März 2014)

> Das iPhone 5s kostet momentan 580€.
> Meine einzi*ge* App ist Youtube.
> 
> Danke für deine Vorschläge. Schaue ich gleich mal an.



Falls du auf deinem Telefon auch FullHD aufnehmen möchtest oder Apps nutzt (sind dann ja bekanntlich größer), solltest du doch eher zu 32GB greifen. Dies ist aber von den eigenen Vorlieben abhängig.
Kannst dir bei Android auch mal das Motorola G2 anschauen. Ist wie ein "besseres" Nexus 5. Muss man nur eben vom Bedienkonzept her mögen. Hat aber den stärkeren Akku, was ja bei deinen Youtube-Sessions nicht unerheblich ist.


----------



## godfather22 (21. März 2014)

Ich bin auch von einem iPhone 4 auf das Nexus 5 gewechselt, weil iOS7 mein iPhone unbedienbar gemacht hat...
Ich bin wirklich von Android begeistert! Die vielen Möglichkeiten die man mit Root, CustomROM etc. hat sind für mich, der ca. 2 1/2 Jahre lang ein iPhone hatte unglaublich


----------



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Rechtschreibung am Handy im Geschichtsunterricht FTW.

Also ein Motorola G2 finde ich nicht.  Nur ein LG G2.


----------



## ColorMe (21. März 2014)

> Also ein Motorola G2 finde ich nicht.  Nur ein LG G2.



Oh sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Da sich hier niemand mehr meldet, gehe ich davon aus, dass keiner mehr irgendwelche Geheimtipps parat hat. 
Wünschenswert wäre es dennoch, falls jemand noch einen Kommentar zu meinem vorgeschlagenen ASUS Padfone abgebe.

Jedoch ziehe ich hier erstmal ein Fazit:
Angetan hat es mir das Nexus 5 sowie das ASUS Padfone A86.

Vorteile des Nexus:
- Spitzenhardware zum kleinen Preis
- große 32 GB integrierten Speicher
(- Vanilla Android)

Nachteile:
- Verwendete Materialien sollen nicht ganz so hochwertig sein - ein Tribut an den Preis
- Kamara nur durchschnittlich
(- nur 18 Monate Updates)

Vorteile des Padfones:
- Tolle Optik mit Echt-Alu
- Spitzenhardware

Nachteile des Padfones:
- teuer
(- noch Jelly Bean)

Teilt Ihr meine Einschätzung, oder habt ihr noch was anzumerken?


----------



## ColorMe (21. März 2014)

Naja das G2 ist ja im Prinzip das Nexus 5 mit etwas größerem Display, besserer Kamera und größerem Akku. Leider ist es bei uns nur ohne SD-Slot erhältlich. 
Zum Padfone kann ich wenig sagen, da ich mich dafür nicht wirklich interessiert habe. Wenn dir die Kombination von Pad und Phone zusagt sicherlich eine nicht so schlechte Wahl. Allerdings würde ich Bedenken das du dann "nur" immer eins von beiden Nutzen könntest. Also nicht Pad und Phone parallel (finde ich etwas umständlich, weil ich doch immer mal angerufen werde ) und hinzu kommt das ein Nexus 7 oder 10 auch nicht mehr die Welt kostet.


----------



## MatzeLP (21. März 2014)

Beim G2 gefällt mir die Rückseite nicht so gut, da ich die Einarbeitung der Kamara zu klobig finde.

Zum Padfone:
Erstens kann man auch im "Pad"-Betrieb Anrufe entgegennehmen und
Zweitens würde ich das Phone ohne Pad nehmen.

Letztendlich werde ich mich anhand meines mir zustehenden Budgets entscheiden.


----------



## ColorMe (21. März 2014)

Ja klar kannst du Anrufe entgegen nehmen. Nur telefonier mal in der Bahn etc. mit einem Tablet.


----------



## Venom89 (23. März 2014)

Hi, ich bin selber vor ca. einer Woche von einem iPhone 4 auf das Nexus 5 gewechselt. Bin mehr als begeistert und kann es dir nur empfehlen aumen:


----------



## MatzeLP (23. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von einem iPhone 4 auf das Nexus 5 gewechselt, weil iOS7 mein iPhone unbedienbar gemacht hat...
> Ich bin wirklich von Android begeistert! Die vielen Möglichkeiten die man mit Root, CustomROM etc. hat sind für mich, der ca. 2 1/2 Jahre lang ein iPhone hatte unglaublich


 


Venom89 schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin selber vor ca. einer Woche von einem iPhone 4 auf das Nexus 5 gewechselt. Bin mehr als begeistert und kann es dir nur empfehlen aumen:


 
Na das hört sich ja mal gut an. 
Eine Frage an Euch Nexus-User: Ich habe gelesen, dass beim Nexus aufgrund des geringen Preises die Materialwahl nicht ganz auf Spitzenniveau sei. Die Verarbeitungsqualität solle aber dennoch gut sein. Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ob da etwas dran ist. Da ihr direkt vom iPhone 4 kommt, wisst ihr, was ich unter hochwertigen Materialien verstehe.

P.S. Um den ""-Smiley zu machen muss man "daumen" klein schreiben.


----------



## godfather22 (23. März 2014)

Von den Materialien her ist das natürlich nicht wirklich mit dem iPhone zu vergleichen. Das kostet aber auch mal eben das doppelte ^^ Aluminium und Glas ist eben hochwertiger als Plastik  was ich aber sagen muss ist, dass das Plastik vom weißen N5 imho wesentlich wertiger ist, als das vom Galaxy S3 zum Beispiel. Geh doch einfach mal zum nächsten Saturn und schau es dir an


----------



## MatzeLP (23. März 2014)

Danke, das habe ich schon befürchtet, aber schlimmer als manche Samsungs geht's nimmer.
Zu deinem Vorschlag: Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, und wenn es nicht so schlimm ist, dann kann ich ja weitersehen, ob mir das mein Geld wert ist. Ich gehe allerdings lieber zu Mediamarkt.


----------



## ColorMe (23. März 2014)

Würde auf jeden Fall zum schwarzen greifen. Dort ist der Rahmen etc. nämlich matt und nicht so Fingerabdruck-anfällig.


----------



## ryzen1 (23. März 2014)

Warte auf das iPhone 6.
Ja das ist zwar teuer, aber bedenke, dass du nach 2 oder 3 Jahren immer noch einen ganzen Haufen Geld dafür im Verkauf bekommst.


----------



## godfather22 (23. März 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Würde auf jeden Fall zum schwarzen greifen. Dort ist der Rahmen etc. nämlich matt und nicht so Fingerabdruck-anfällig.


 
Andererseits scheint das weiße N5 robuster als das schwarze zu sein. Vielleicht wegen der gummierten Oberfläche vom schwarzen. Wenn ich das schwarze von einem Freund mit meinem weißen vergleiche sieht meins noch aus wie neu während seins schon einige Macken und Kratzer hat.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (23. März 2014)

Wie wärs mit nem iPhone 5?

Recht günstig zu bekommen und unwesentlich schlechter als das 5S.


----------



## mrfloppy (23. März 2014)

Also ich bin auch damals von meinem iphone 4 auf Android htc one gewechselt und ich für mich kann sagen das ich auch Nichtmehr wechseln werde.  Ios Nein danke.  Wertigkeit hin oder her,  es gibt auch Android Geräte die Wertig sind.  Es gibt ja nicht nur die plastikbomber. Also ist jetzt nicht so das Apple das non plus ultra ist in Sachen Wertigkeit ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

Kauf dir das Asus PadFone.
Ein Bekannter hat das und der ist sehr begeistert. Gerade vom Full HD IPS Schirm.


----------



## MatzeLP (23. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Asus PadFone.
> Ein Bekannter hat das und der ist sehr begeistert. Gerade vom Full HD IPS Schirm.


 
Dann mache ich das. Gibt ja noch nicht so viele Berichte darüber; deshalb war ich nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2014)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Dann mache ich das. Gibt ja noch nicht so viele Berichte darüber; deshalb war ich nicht ganz sicher.


 
Ich will es mir auch holen aber erst im Sommer -- im Sommer kommen noch neue Modelle und dann wird das Asus vielleicht etwas preiswerter. Außerdem mag ich dass man dort eine Speicherkarte nachrüsten kann.
Mein Galaxy S3 ist inzwischen auch ziemlich langsam geworden.


----------



## iceman-joker (25. März 2014)

Bin nach dem Note1 , S4 und Lg G2 aufs iPhone 5s umgestiegen . Nie mehr Android kann ich da nur sagen. Von so einem stabilen , super flüssigem System, kann Android nur träumen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. März 2014)

Aha, da sitzt das Problem wohl eindeutig vorm Bildschirm


----------



## iceman-joker (25. März 2014)

Hier nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt extra für Leute, wie dich. 

http://forum.golem.de/kommentare/mo...tablets-immer/55232,2789998,2789998,read.html

http://www.areamobile.de/community/...so-fla-ssig-wie-ios-oder-wp7-laufen-wird.html

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1272880

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1258910


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (25. März 2014)

Wie Pommesmann schon sagt, dann saß das Problem vorm Schirm wie bei 90% aller Fälle 

Noch nie Probleme mit Android gehabt weder beim S2, jetzigen S3 und werde auch nie zum Apfel wechseln, weil der ganze Kram mit iTunes etc würde mir persönlich aufn Keks gehen.

@MatzeLP: Das HTC One ist auch nen Blick wert, ist ebenfalls gut verarbeitet aber da find ich persönlich die Kamera zu schwach.


----------



## MatzeLP (25. März 2014)

@iceman-joker Ich würde Android gerne mal eine Chance geben, da viele meiner Kumpels Android haben und wollen, dass ich das auch mal probiere.
@oldsqlCrazy Mir gefällt das HTC One vom Design her nicht so, außerdem ist die Hardware schlechter.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. März 2014)

Nach 5 Jahren Apfelteetrinker habe ich Ende letzten Jahres entschlossen mal neue Wege zu gehen mit dem Note 3. Ich habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. März 2014)

Baerliner schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren Apfelteetrinker habe ich Ende letzten Jahres entschlossen mal neue Wege zu gehen mit dem Note 3. Ich habe es nicht bereut.



Hast du dir auch einen Rucksack zu dem Note 3 gekauft?


----------



## hendrosch (25. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch einen Rucksack zu dem Note 3 gekauft?





Kann so große Handys aber auch nicht leiden. 
Werde eventuell aber nun ach bald zu Android wechseln, aber es gibt fast kein aktuelles HighEnd Smartphone das von den Abmaßen kleiner ist als das Nexus 5 und das ist mir schon zu groß. 
Da bleibt leider fast nur Apple. Ich fand ja das LG G2 sehr interessant, aber nach dem ich glaube 4,8" G2 Mini!! Vermute ich das das G3 viel zu groß wird. Schade dann wirts wahrscheinlich wieder ein iPhone. 

Wenigstens sind die haltbar. Mein momentanes iPhone 4 ist noch voll benutzbar und läuft relativ flüssig. Das kann man z.B. von einem Samsung Galaxy S (ohne Zahl) nicht sagen und die kamen zur selben Zeit raus. Auch kommen immer noch Updates dafür raus


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. März 2014)

Was kann ich dafür das ihr so Zwerge seid? 

Bei meiner Grösse sieht das Note 3 noch ziemlich zierlich aus


----------



## MatzeLP (25. März 2014)

Ich bin auch eher größer: Fast 1,90 und noch nicht ausgewachsen. 
Aber ganz so große Hände Habe ich auch nicht. Wird eine Umgewöhnung von 3,5" auf 5".


----------



## PommesmannXXL (25. März 2014)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> Hier nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt extra für Leute, wie dich.
> 
> http://forum.golem.de/kommentare/mo...tablets-immer/55232,2789998,2789998,read.html
> 
> http://www.areamobile.de/community/...so-fla-ssig-wie-ios-oder-wp7-laufen-wird.html



Dein Ernst? Von Ende 2011? Da war gerade Android 4.0.2 aktuell, mittlerweile 4.4.2
Und seit dem hat sich extrem viel geändert. Daher muss ich da nun wirklich nicht drauf eingehen. 



> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1272880



Ein Problem mit Chrome bei MANCHEN Leuten? Jaja, scheiß Android. 



> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1258910



Ja, der Großteil hat dort keine Ruckler. 

Ich weiß nicht was du willst, aber man merkt dass du echt keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. März 2014)

Man kann eben einen Android Nutzer nicht belehren. Genauso wenig wie man einen Apple Nutzer belehren kann.
Nutzen sollte man eh das, was man am besten findet, und man sollte niemanden zu etwas aufzwingen.

Mir gefällt Android in keinster Weise. Daher werd ich auch niemals ein Android Gerät besitzen. Warum sollte man sich auch etwas kaufen was einem nicht gefällt 

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob alle Android Geräte überhaupt die aktuellste Version unterstützen.


----------



## mrfloppy (25. März 2014)

Unterstützen bestimmt wie bei Apple auch nur das das ein oder andere auch wie bei Apple ausgeklammert wird und auch Nichtmehr so knorke laufen würde.  Und wie man liest läuft das aktuelle ios halbwegs flüssig auf dem 4s aber auf dem 4er auch Nichtmehr so dolle. Man kann jetzt sagen Ok die update Politik bei Apple ist besser aber bringen tut mir ein update auch nichts wenn das Gerät Hardware seitig das Nichtmehr stemmen kann. Also jetzt auch nicht wirklich ein Plus für Apple,  in meinen Augen nur bedingt


----------



## godfather22 (26. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Man kann eben einen Android Nutzer nicht belehren. Genauso wenig wie man einen Apple Nutzer belehren kann.
> Nutzen sollte man eh das, was man am besten findet, und man sollte niemanden zu etwas aufzwingen.
> 
> Mir gefällt Android in keinster Weise. Daher werd ich auch niemals ein Android Gerät besitzen. Warum sollte man sich auch etwas kaufen was einem nicht gefällt
> ...


 
Apple ist bei mir unten durch, weil sie ganz offensichtlich auf softwareseitige geplante Obsoleszenz setzen, was bei Android nicht der Fall ist. Bei Android wird noch daran gearbeitet das OS effizienter zu gestalten, anstatt es (wie iOS) anscheinend nur für aktuelle Geräten wirklich zu optimieren. Das S2 von nem Freund läuft z.B. noch so flüssig wie am ersten Tag.
Aber das ist ja auch nebensächlich 
Totschlagargument ist für mich jedoch die Möglichkeit bei Android wirklich unter der Haube rumzuwurschteln  und manche kommen eben damit klar und andere aben nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Apple ist bei mir unten durch, weil sie ganz offensichtlich auf softwareseitige geplante Obsoleszenz setzen, was bei Android nicht der Fall ist. Bei Android wird noch daran gearbeitet das OS effizienter zu gestalten, anstatt es (wie iOS) anscheinend nur für aktuelle Geräten wirklich zu optimieren.



Klingt logisch. Vor allem, weil das iOS 7.1 Update speziell auf dem ollen Single-Core iPhone 4 mit 512 MB von 2010 noch mal einen spürbaren Schub bringt. 
Keine Ahnung, wo da die Obsoleszenz ist


----------



## godfather22 (26. März 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klingt logisch. Vor allem, weil das iOS 7.1 Update speziell auf dem ollen Single-Core iPhone 4 mit 512 MB von 2010 noch mal einen spürbaren Schub bringt.
> Keine Ahnung, wo da die Obsoleszenz ist


 
Ich bins gerade am laden. Danke für den Tipp 
Wenn das wirklich stimmt dann nehm ich das natürlich zurück, aber mit iOS7 war mein iPhone 4 wirklich unbedienbar! Und das unbedienbar meine ich wirklich ernst. es hat teilweise so lange gedauert einen Anruf anzunehmen, dass der andere in der Zwischenzeit aufgelegt hat


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2014)

Ich selber hatte nur davon gelesen. Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass iOS 7.1 bei dir auch gut läuft


----------



## godfather22 (26. März 2014)

ich nutze mein iPhone 4 eh nur noch um meine Harman/Kardon Dockingstation anzusteuern. Danke


----------



## MatzeLP (26. März 2014)

Mein iPhone 4 läuft auch noch ganz gut mit iOS 7.


----------

